# BoB???????



## Tnfarmgirl (Jun 15, 2012)

So, we live on a farm about 50 miles from the nearest large city....we have a water supply, livestock and surrounding our 20 acres is about 100 acres of deep woods....

The question is, should we prepare for leaving....we have told our kids in the event of any incident to head here...???

We have never thought about "bugging" out...not really sure what that looks like..where we would go and how it would be possible with our large group ( five kids and their spouses and currently 5 grandkids)

Glad we found this place...........

Mary Lee


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

You should prepare for everything you can.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I would suggest that in your case, bugging-out would be a last-resort due to major environmental issues - meaning a major fire or flood or similar issues. If you can afford it, have a mobile camping-system in place ready to go at moments notice. The camping system could be a camping-trailer, truck-camper, motorhome or similar stuff.

It sounds like you have a great setup already - personally, I wouldn't wanna leave it unless circumstances forced me to go.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Great points NaeKid.... While TN has the perfect BOL that most of us dream about sometimes even paradise has it's problems. The BOV advice is dead on. Having it stocked with basics is also a good idea. I suggest TN has every family member pack a small bag with clothes, and such to last 3-4 days along with personel items and a couple of comfort items as well to keep in the "vehicle" for just in case issues. While her description of the place having a fire ( forest) may not be a high liklyhood there are lots oof other things that could cause them to need to leave. If there are railroad tracks close a train wreck/ chemical release could happen among lots of other things. While she has a great place as grandma said " don't trust puttin all your eggs in one basket"


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

TN, I think you are wise to consider that you may have to bug out from tour retreat. There are several reasons why your area may become a hot zone and y'all need to leave.

I like the Rawles kit-based homestead bug out plan. One container for cooking, one for tools, etc. Easy to find things, easy to check off a packing list. 

Part of your plan should be communications and alternate routes/locations should something happen to Plan A for you or any of them.


----------



## Tnfarmgirl (Jun 15, 2012)

We have a pretty large camper and a horse trailer that has a sleeping area.....I will work on getting them both packed up in the event we need to BUG OUT......luckily one of our truck has an extra tank, it is a diesel so it will cost a small fortune to fill it but we will do it,,,Thanks for the advice....

How much food should we plan on bringing...I guess we could load the horse carrier part with food and water if we needed to head out...thanks again everyone...


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

72 hours worth is the standard target for a BoB. If you can go longer do it.

Even with all the space you have with a you have a lot of people. Your gonna need a lot of supplies even for 72hrs. 

Try to coordinate with the kids. If they make it to you they likely will have vehicles. If you can refuel them and have to bug out you'll increase what you can take. And probably maintain your sanity over 17 people in a camper. 


One thing you should consider is where are you gonna go? My suggestion is have a plan for every direction, NSEW. I mean maybe you think a forest fire from the east is the biggest danger, but what if there's a chemical spill from the west blowing towards you? If your preplanned bug out is west you'd be in trouble.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bahramthered - you nailed it! 

Tnfarmgirl, Having pre-planned routes and secondary routes around the trouble-zone will give you the ability to figure out best, second-best and worst roads to take. One of the rules that I have implemented in my own planning is that if there is a route that requires water-crossing, make sure that the vehicle is capable of crossing the water, not the bridge over the water as the bridge could be damaged or blocked. If there is an underpass-crossing, make sure that you have a way to go over it instead of under it. Have several locations scouted-out where you can get to them in approx. a half-tank of fuel. Major troubles could cause you to burn off that extra half-tank just getting to your pre-scouted location.


----------

